# Sharp pain on lower left side - any ideas??



## Bubbabear (May 11, 2011)

Hi, I am really in need of advice.

I am 12 days post ET of 2 5 day blasts.  Today I have been experiencing intermittent sharp pains on my left side, in the area of my ovary.  They occur when I move suddenly or sneeze, however, take my breath away!  I am quite scared by them and don't know what they are.  They don't stay though.  Has anyone any experience of this? Was thinking best to contact clinic asap in the morning.

Any ideas??


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Bubbabear, 

I'm not sure what the pain could be but didnt want to read and run for def call your clinic in the morning and they will be able to advise you on the best thing to do. Try not to worry x I am day 12 and test on tues now i have been having mild pains for all of my 2ww on and off but didnt contact hospital as i kinda consider them normal cos i have been on Fertility drugs for what seems like a lifetime now.

When are you due to test ?

good luck, let me know what they say and stay stress free and relax
Kx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey pet

ive suffered with sharp pains in my left side for weeks now but its been comin from my ovaries cos even yet they still havent settled after EC.. apparently it can take but to 12 weeks before they do recover but if ur unsure give ur clinic a ring anyway cos will do no harm..

good luck 

Jenna xx


----------



## Bubbabear (May 11, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your thoughts! 

Mixie29 - OTD this wednesday 25th, though struggling with urges to test, especially after pains today! Have had cramps since EC, however, this feels quite different so will ring the clinic tomorrow I think.

Jen - think things are settling down from EC still but am worried by the change in type of pain.  Congratulations on your pregnancy - hope all is progressing well.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks pet..

hope u get sorted and good luck to u all testin soon

Jenna xx


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

i have been struggling with urges too but i have convinced myself that to see a false negative before i do the test that the hosp gave me to do on the day i am supposed to do it would be the worst thing in the world and make the rest of the wait unbearable.
not long to go now, think of all the money you would spend on tests could go towards better things talk yourself out of it, I never thought i would make it not in a million years but i have surprised myself with my strength 

stay strong and ill say a little prayer for you


----------



## Bubbabear (May 11, 2011)

I have felt much the same hence no testing so far.  You're the day before me so fingers crossed for a good result for us both!!! x


----------



## Bubbabear (May 11, 2011)

Just an update...

Called my clinic this morning and they asked me to come in for a scan this afternoon.  Have some fluid around my left ovary which they think is causing the pain, so took bloods to check for infection.  They didn't seem unduly concerned.  Got excited that we might have been able to see our embryos but no such luck - apparantely too early on a scan so I remain none the wiser about the outcome of my treatment.  Will have to wait for OTD!!!!


----------

